
The Narrative Frays for Theranos and Elizabeth Holmes - drsilberman
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/business/the-narrative-frays-for-theranos-and-elizabeth-holmes.html
======
mizzao
Not saying it's what happened here, but an unfortunate consequence of the
publicity machine is that it's a lot easier to bullshit, overhype, and sell a
story with certainty and simplicity than to be honest and talk about the
details, with potential limitations and drawbacks. No one wants to write a
story about that.

Even the "scientific method" as referenced in the article is not immune to
this. There's are definitely similar issues in scientific research as well.

